# 3 mile bridge 9-23-16



## The Real Amarillo Palmira (Jun 29, 2016)

Went to three mile bridge early this morning. Launched at the graffiti bridge on 17th street (be sure to pay your $5 bucks to launch, its a $25 ticket if you don't -- and don't ask how I know that!). Anyway, I threw in a medium diving yo zuri when I got past the Pensacola fishing bridge and trolled down to the center span and cut through to the other side. As dawn was just about to break, wham!!!! A freight train. I am using salmon tackle and whatever this fish was, it just acted like it was a joke. So much on ever spending money to go to Alaska to go fishing! He just ran and ran and eventually my uni to uni knot gave way and I lost the lure and the leader. I had no more medium diving yo zuris, so I threw out an oversized regular diving yo zuri on another pole and started trolling again. Not a minute into the troll and it happened again Once again, my terrible knot tying ability showed itself and I lost another Yo Zuri and another fish. So, taking a break, I decided to head down to the sea wall on the Pensacola side of the bridge and there was bait flying everywhere! Unfortunately, it was about a million lady fish in there, just pushing bait everywhere. I kept catching them and shaking them off. Tiring of that, I went back to the center span and tried fishing a Gulp on the bottom and caught several bluefish as I worked my way back down the bridge towards the Pensacola side. As I got to around the vicinity of piling 20 on the south side of the bridge, bait came flying out of the air --everywhere. Just craziness. I threw in a smaller yo zuri and managed bluefish, redfish and medium jack crevalle on every cast. Every time the bait flew out of the water, I threw and caught a decent fish (well, I did lose a couple...). It was a blast. Even when the bait wasn't flying out of the water, the bluefish were still hitting the yo zuri every few casts. It was an enjoyable morning. Good luck! Amarillo


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Fun!!


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Big red/poon/jack......strip drag in a hurry!


----------



## SurfRidr (Apr 24, 2012)

Sounds like a lot of fun!


----------



## The Real Amarillo Palmira (Jun 29, 2016)

Jason said:


> Big red/poon/jack......strip drag in a hurry!



Thanks for letting me know that. Got a nice 26 lb. jack about a week ago and this thing was beyond that, unless it was a 40 pound jack or something. It was like I had hooked my lure to a car or something, it just kept going -- and I was stopped in the water.

I replaced all my leaders this morning, now just have to go pick up some new Yo Zuris! Thanks everybody for replying to my post. AP


----------



## Kick Some Bass (Apr 29, 2010)

Good report. 

KsB


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

The Real Amarillo Palmira said:


> Thanks for letting me know that. Got a nice 26 lb. jack about a week ago and this thing was beyond that, unless it was a 40 pound jack or something. It was like I had hooked my lure to a car or something, it just kept going -- and I was stopped in the water.
> 
> I replaced all my leaders this morning, now just have to go pick up some new Yo Zuris! Thanks everybody for replying to my post. AP


I hooked a jack that was probably pushing 40 lbs one time out there....When I saw the line wearing thin, I tightened the drag all the way and it finally broke the line!!! Either a big jack or poon then....no red!:thumbsup:


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

I bet the car you hooked was a big ray. They are nearly impossible to stop. Jason - what's a "poon"?


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Anybody - what's a poon?


----------



## NKlamerus (Jan 4, 2016)

Try'n Hard said:


> Anybody - what's a poon?


Tarpon


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

NKlamerus said:


> Tarpon




Well I thought that too but I don't think I ever hooked a tarpon that I didn't know it pretty quick


----------



## TheRide135 (Sep 6, 2016)

*Jack*

Last year around this time my brother caught this


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Is that a poon? No - me think that's a jack


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Try'n Hard said:


> Anybody - what's a poon?



I bet other things came to mind brother.....:whistling::blink:

Tarpon


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Can we get a "live from" 3mb tonight. Antenna not giving me much ball game tonight


----------



## DLo (Oct 2, 2007)

Or a big king, it's getting that time


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

..... still looking for Jason's report... anybody??


----------



## Boatbum (Dec 15, 2015)

good times, thx for the report👍


----------

